# Looking for Cincinnati Gamers



## BlueBlackRed (Sep 17, 2005)

Established group in Northern Cincinnati looking for 1-2 more players for Fridays evenings.


----------



## corkraggen (Oct 3, 2005)

*gamer lookig for a game*

Hey i live in colerain and am looking for a game. Can you give me any mor info?


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 3, 2005)

D&D 3.5E.
We play 3 out of 4 Friday evenings.

Our average age is over 30.
Powergamers are not welcome. Munchkins are trained better.

Usually we are 50/50 RP vs. Hack 'n Slash, but currently it is a lot more hacking due to the module we are playing.

A link to info about it is in my signature. It should have some more info.

Any other questions, feel free to contact me through here or the blog.


----------



## corkraggen (Oct 4, 2005)

*gamer*

Ok so i to am over 30. But have not played 3.5, however I have been playing for quite a while (ad&d,d20modern,mechwarrior,werewolf). I live in Colerain and am interested in your game. Let me know if you need a player.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool, contact you can contact me through the blog at:
http://www.cincidnd.blogspot.com/

There's a link to my e-mail there (I'd rather not make it too easy for people to farm my e-mail from a forum).


----------

